# Wie malt man am geschicktesten einen Würfel?



## KMNO3 (27. Jun 2007)

Ich bin noch neu in Sachen 3D-Programmierung weshalb die Frage vielleicht etwas komisch kling. 
Ich möchte einen Würfel malen aber weiss nicht welche Methode ich verwenden soll?
Ich benutze jogl aber weiss nicht ob ich das nun mit GLUT, GLU oder mit GL Befehlen machen soll.
Ich könnte zum Beispiel

```
glut.glutSolidCube(gl, 1f);
```
benutzen habe aber gelesen das GLUT nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.
Ich könnte auch mit 	

```
glu.gluCylinder(...
```
einen Würfel malen der dann aber oben und unten offen ist. Ich müsste dann oben und unten ein
Viereck als Deckel drauf setzen.

Oder soll man mit gl-Befehlen sechs Quadrate zeichnen und die dann zu einem Würfel anordnen?

Wie macht man das am geschicktesten?


KMNO3


----------



## Marco13 (27. Jun 2007)

Ich finde, bei so einem "einfachen" Objekt wie einem Würfel spricht nichts dagegen, ihn "per Hand" zu bauen. Wie man das mit JOGL elegant machen kann, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber falls die OpenGL genau nachgebaut haben, sollte man eigentlich eine Display-List für einen (einheits)Würfel erstellen können, die man immer wieder verwenden kann...


----------



## Evil-Devil (28. Jun 2007)

http://www.evil-devil.com/index.php?menu=tutorials&cat=java&content=java_lwjgl
Das Tutorial ist zwar für LWJGL ausgelegt, aber lässt sich leicht nach JOGL portieren.


----------

